# trying out my new tablet



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My fiance bought me a tablet! So I decided to try redrawing Hu rolling his eyes. lol


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's so cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Aemaki! I think I like it better digitized. ^_^

not a betta, but still:


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Those are so cool! What do you use to help you draw it on the tablet?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome!  I can't draw like that no matter how hard I try.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Do you use Gimp, Photoshop, updated Paint or another program?
C:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

gimp for these two, but I did use some MS paint earlier


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

And with every one you're improving =) So excited for you! I just love my tablet. ^^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I have more, I'll be posting them to FB soon


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

(one of my mom's dogs)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

a better version of Lillith


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My fiance's deformed guppy, Thumb Print


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That guppy is awesome!!

Can you do one of my avatar?  I hate to ask because this isn't one of your free art threads, but they are so cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> That guppy is awesome!!
> 
> Can you do one of my avatar?  I hate to ask because this isn't one of your free art threads, but they are so cute!


I can take a crack at it. ^_^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

It's not perfect, and I'll fix it tomorrow, but here's a quick doodle to tide you over until then. ^_^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Also, not a betta, but he kinda happened


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

those are awesome


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> It's not perfect, and I'll fix it tomorrow, but here's a quick doodle to tide you over until then. ^_^


 
Aww!! I think it looks really cuuute! Kind of like one character things you get drawn at theme parks, only of a betta! lol
Thanks!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

These are so cute! I love your style!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I wish I was creative and artistic so badly! Your lucky


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks, guys.

I decided to try another one of Don Quixote today!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Like I said, amazing! I would say more if I could find words worthy of your masterpieces.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Rubin, I build everything on shapes. I used photos of Donqui and Ginger for that last drawing, and I pretty much copied every shape/curve they made.

it makes drawing a ton easier. Especially since I did this paint style, and just covered up my lines later.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Skerries:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Dulcinea


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Dory


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Diablo


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mushu!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)




----------

